# New to feeding cattle. Silage/other questions



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got 5 acres of uninsured corn (that isn't putting on much of an ear) that I am considering chopping for silage and buying some feeders. Most of the corn is 7-9' tall, but about an acre is chest to head high. How many head of cattle can i feed with that amount of silage? Planning on buying some around Oct/Nov and would sell April or May. I also know the cattle will need more to eat than just silage so I was considering baling up some CRP acres to feed as a filler. I would also have mineral licks to suppliment for other nutrients. What else do I need to feed? Grain/protein pellets? I would like to stay away from feeding too much grain as it will be expensive. Also, what other maintance will they need? I live in Iowa so the winter can be harsh at times..do they need much shelter or a wind block? I have been around livestock quite a bit, just never fed out cattle. All help would be appreicated!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Read up or contact your extension folks about nitrate poisoning. It is a real danger with drought stricken corn stalks.

Figure about 30 pounds per day dry matter for each cow and you can get a good picture on how far the feed will go. There will be some loss if you feed in out in the open or a even a bale ring. Baling the CRP ground in good, feed value will be somewhat poor because it is past its prime, but mixed with supplements, some good hay and some grain would be a good ration ration for this winter. The extension folks can help you out with a good mix based on what you have available. Testing the stalks nitrate level would be advisable as well. Below is a link that may be helpful. Every extension has some good data from their respective schools.

http://extension.umd.edu/publications/pdfs/fs433.pdf


----------

